# Progesterone+ really thirsty



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

I am 7 past a 2dt and have been using progesterone pessaries since the day after egg collection. I am slightly bloated and boobs have been sore the last couple of days on the sides (worse when I have been lying down). I expected these sympeoms from the progesterone. Today I have been so thirsty and can't get enough water. Has anyone else experienced this when taking the progesterone? I also felt a bit off this morning, just weak and a bit queasy. Could this be the progesterone or could it be OHSS (They only collected 9 eggs).

Any advise would be great!

I have been pretty positive up until today but feel quite low and negative today xx


----------



## ashleyjean

I haven't had progesterone supplements (bc I apparently produced enough from my many follicles/corpus luteums since my progesterone was off the charts after ovulation) but I was SUPER thirsty and had dry mouth during the 2ww in both my IUI cycles and I had never had that before so I attributed it to the major rise in progesterone. I looked it up and found that high progesterone can cause excessive thirst and dry mouth.


----------



## ~Hope~

I had one day where I couldn't drink enough and was constantly thirsty. Can't remember which day it was and I didnt note it in my journal duh! Just make sure you get at least 2litres of liquid a day and you should keep ohss at bay. 

Good luck!


----------



## kleinfor3

Last month was the first time I did the Progesterone. It made me very thirsty. I even looked at my symptom journal and saw that I noted it...alot! (for me it was mostly at 9dpo) It also made my face break out SOSO bad. Goodluck!


----------

